# كيف تحصل على طائرة استطلاع



## تنّاروت (26 مايو 2009)

نزولا عند رغبة الاخ اسير غزة ها انا اضع بين ايدكم الجزء الاول من هذا البحث البسيط واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 

للحصول على طائرة تجسس او طائرة تنقل لك الصور هنلك عدة خيارات امامك تعتمد حسب قدراتك وحاجتك اسهل طريقة هي هي بالحصول عليها من السوق. نعم فهي متوفرة على شبكة الانترنت . طائرات صغيرة مزودة بكمرات لاسلكية ورغم ان مداها قصير فهي مقبولة لاننا لا نتحدث على طائرة للاستخدام العسكري هذه نماذج مداها الاقصى 1كم 

يمكنك شرائها بحدود 100 الي 200 دولار امريكي 







افحص هذا الموقع http://www.hobbytron.com/XPlane4chwSpyCameraRCAirplane.html
ولو اردت اعطيك موقع اخر 


كما انه يوجد مواقع لبيع كل من الطائرات والكمرات على حدة كهذا المواقع مثلا

www.*bananahobby.com*

www.*raidentech*.com

اما عن نفسي فانصح بشرائها من الصين لانها ارخص من الولايات المتحدة واوروبا واحسن طراز ذو مدى بعيد يبلغ ثمنه في الصين éàà دولار ... وكذلك الامر بالنسبة للكمرات ... هل يوجد اسهل من هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟؟ لا اعتقد ؟؟ 


انا بدات باسهل الطرق ..
في الجزء الثاني ساتعرض لكل سؤال قد يجول في ذهنك ان شاء الله


----------



## 1997 (17 مارس 2010)

ابغا طائرة انا اصنعها اذا ممكن مع الشكر واهكارك حلوة مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواقع


----------



## to35 (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلب الذئب (4 أبريل 2010)

اذا كنت في السعودية مثلا

كيف استطيع الحصول عليها


----------

